# EAD for E3D- Help Needed!!



## joychang2020 (May 3, 2017)

Hi All- I would like to know about EAD for E3D dependents. Please help with your experiences.

1. How much time it takes to process EAD for E3D? Any states where it will process faster?
2. Will bio-metrics is must to get done for EAD?
3. Can I apply EAD in USA and come back to Australia while it is in process and go back when I get bio metrics request or approval?
4. Is it mandatory for me to be in US while EAD is getting processed?
5. If my husband changes his E3 employer do I have to file for your new EAD or can I apply for change of status in US?

Please advice with your knowledge and experience.

Thanks,
-Joy


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

30 to 60 days is a safe bet. Up to 90 sometimes.

Biometrics are required for an EAD.

You can leave the country but they will send mail advising of your appointment to your US address. If you miss the appointment you have a problem.

No

You will need a new EAD. And a new E-3D visa.


----------



## joychang2020 (May 3, 2017)

Thank you for all your responses. Do you know how much time it takes to get the bio metrics request after applying for EAD? thanks again


----------



## joychang2020 (May 3, 2017)

Hi,

I would like to know if I apply EAD as an E3 dependent say 1st August and and get it 1st Nov and my husband changes his E3 employer and gets a new visa E3 stamped then can I continue on the existing EAD or do I have to apply for new E3D and new EAD as well?

Thanks for your help.
-joy


----------

